# UC-II undenatured Collagen supplements - have you or your dog tried this?



## Gretchen

This man I often see on my evening walk with a huge Akita said he has used this type of collagen supplement for his dog and his friends who go dirt bike riding. He felt it has extended his dog's mobility by two years so far. 

Just curious if it is effective. My husband needs something more than glucosamine, and Molly may need this. She has a vet appt Saturday for soreness and limping.


----------



## Gretchen

----bump---
posted late last night


----------



## NancyJ

Never heard of it before.


----------



## carmspack

I think she may mean type 11 collagen?

I have pharmaceutical grade by the pound.


----------



## Gretchen

carmspack said:


> I think she may mean type 11 collagen?
> 
> I have pharmaceutical grade by the pound.


It could be. The owner of the Akita is never sure how is dog is going to react around other dogs, so we keep a slight distance when we talk so it was a little difficult to understand and did not have pen or paper. I trust if you use it, it has value. I'll ask at the vet or vet tech tomorrow too. Thanks.


----------



## carmspack

my dogs get plenty of collagen from chicken necks , chicken skin, chicken condoyles and the breast keel - another source would be the rooster comb . If you live any where close to a "Caribbean - or Halal butcher you can get entire cow's foot (up to the first joint) - simmer in a very large pot and extract the collagen , at end when you allow the broth to concentrate and then cool down you should have a wobbly jelly (aspic) gelatine -- very rich and nutritious .

The collagen that I have in pharmaceutical grade is for our use - but if necessary a dog may enjoy a bit extra in diet 
Collagen type II STUDY RESULTS - collagen, collagen supplement, hydrolyzed collagen protein, collagen amino acids, predigested collagen, collagen study research, liquid hydrolyzed collagen, rejuvenate nail, collagen bioresearch, organic collagen supp

and Amazon.com: Supplement Direct Chicken Collagen Type 2 Powder 100 Grams: Health & Personal Care ----

you don't have to buy at vet ,


----------



## Gretchen

Thanks, Carmen!


----------



## GatorBytes

Undenatured means it wasn't heat treated...there are 8 or 10 types of collagen...Type II in chicken cart. as noted...But like vit./min. collagen on it's own is only part of the package that supports joint health...so before going with what seems like the key component - there is more benefit to doing a stock...cow foot, chicken parts noted...but you have to simmer for a long time (slow cooker is best - don't have to watch)...once bones removed, bring to room temp and refridgerate overnight - skim off the lard layer of fat - then you have your gelatin - if it isn't gelatin, then it wasn't cooked long enough.

Another component to maximise extraction from the bones for all the benefits of a stock is to add about 1/4 cup of vinegar.

The Healing Power of Bone Broth Transition Now


----------



## Gretchen

GatorBytes said:


> Undenatured means it wasn't heat treated...there are 8 or 10 types of collagen...Type II in chicken cart. as noted...But like vit./min. collagen on it's own is only part of the package that supports joint health...so before going with what seems like the key component - there is more benefit to doing a stock...cow foot, chicken parts noted...but you have to simmer for a long time (slow cooker is best - don't have to watch)...once bones removed, bring to room temp and refridgerate overnight - skim off the lard layer of fat - then you have your gelatin - if it isn't gelatin, then it wasn't cooked long enough.
> 
> Another component to maximise extraction from the bones for all the benefits of a stock is to add about 1/4 cup of vinegar.
> 
> The Healing Power of Bone Broth Transition Now


Sounds easy to do and better than medications. Thanks.


----------



## NancyJ

My holistic vet is all about bone broth!


----------



## GatorBytes

When I get the chance to figure out how to upload vid's to youtube, I am going to post my dog's before and after ACL injury...truely a godsend and the best supplimental decision I ever made! That along w/eggshell - I think they were co-factors in his case, (I dumped the calcium suppl. when I ran out), but that too was b/c he wasn't getting bone in his A.M meal - the membrane of eggshell too has it's joint maintainance abilities.

Food is Health Care


----------



## carmspack

well spoke with one of my friends at market today -- new treatments for ACL include cold laser therapy . I was at a medical mall last week , investigating some of the appliances that they have for recuperative and special needs of elderly. There was a device for cold laser , which piqued my interest . Just might get one for myself - part of the "tool chest". http://raisinghealthydogs.com/laser-treatment-for-dogs-a-safe-effective-way-of-treating-inflammation
Another treatment which is non invasive , and "$50" meaning inexpensive compared to surgery is ProLo or Prolotherapy -- which they had used as therapy for their dog . They had gone to two Vets seaking advice , both suggested surgery , which , both said, offered no quaranty that the problem would be fixed , and coming in at about $3,000 when all was said and done. 
They went with the ProLo , and the dog , after over a year has no problems.

http://www.myholisticpetvet.com/201...int-tepair-for-a-ruptured-crucitate-ligament/


----------

